# Sold Business - Mitake



## Jgrden (Oct 17, 2015)

I sold my pen business because of macular degeneration. The detail was starting to fade. Now I find this was a mistake. Injections have stabilized the eye so that there is a scar that I can work around and the other eye is good. Working with leather as an alternative is about exciting as taking a shower with your socks on.
 Now I am going to rebuild my pen making business. I am selling my 1985 Bronco to pay for the new equipment. 
My purpose for writing is to let you know I am going to hunt for bargains on a variable speed lathe, band saw, squaring bits, chisels, glue, mandrel, Jacobs jaw and what ever else I have forgotten. 
If you find buys that I should know about, please let me know.
Oh, and a table top sander disk/belt.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 17, 2015)

If you're looking for the basic tools at a great entry price, Harbor Freight can be a good idea.

I use their 1x30 belt / 5-inch disc sander for my blank squaring and chisel grinding/buffing needs.  Spent 60 dollars or so.

I also got my lathe chisels there...  Set for 20 dollars (the cheap set ...)

I get my superglue there for gluing my blanks and barrels, as well as for my CA finishes.

My lathe (variable speed 8X12 mini wood lathe) also came from HFT at 109 dollars.


I don't yet have a band saw, thinking about one for my next major tool purchase ... I do have a table saw from HFT that works decently well after tuning it up, which is the case for everything I buy from HFT.  Needs Tuning.

The downside?  All MT#1 and 3/4 x 16 spindle.  Attachments are a little more expensive here and there, as MT#1 just isn't as common a size as others, but PSI does have appropriate mandrels and jacobs chucks to fit this.

Don't forget a scrolling 3-jaw or 4-jaw chuck.  I got the mini wood turning 3-jaw from HFT for 30 dollars.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 17, 2015)

You got a variable speed lather for $109.00?  Aren't their tools guaranteed for life??


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 17, 2015)

John

It is good to hear someone trying to get back into the business and also good to hear that your health problem has been stabilized. I wish you a ton of luck in both areas. Check Craigs list for things and with the holidays coming up some of the big box stores will be running sales. I hate HF for any power tools so my suggestion is stay away from them but i am sure others will sing their praise.  You may also want to check stores like "second time around" There maybe some good buys.  

Good luck and look forward to your return.


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 17, 2015)

Welcome back! Glad the health issue is managed - good luck with the restart!!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Oct 17, 2015)

Delta Lathe 12" 46-700
7 X 10 Precision Mini Lathe
Jet Lathe
RIKON Lathe , tool, sharpener, dust colection system and extras

These were on the houston craigslist.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 17, 2015)

Glad you are able to get back to turning.


----------



## hanau (Oct 17, 2015)

Glad you are getting back into turning again. 

Shot if you where  closer I might try to tradeyyou my lathes and tools for the Branco always wanted one.


----------



## oneleggimp (Oct 18, 2015)

Jgrden said:


> You got a variable speed lather for $109.00?  Aren't their tools guaranteed for life??


HF Hand Tools guaranteed for life. HF Power tools for a year (I think??)  You CAN buy a warranty for a fee  that extends the guarantee for another year (or depending on the fee ) more.  I have the same lathe and it's been good to me (thus far). The price is something like a $129.00 but then 20% off HF coupons are easy to find.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 18, 2015)

Forget harbor freight for the big stuff.  That's the place for the punches and reamers and gloves. 

Woodcraft has the rikon 14" deluxe in same this month for $699.  Get that along with either a jet or rikon midi (or mini if only ever pens) vs lathe and you'll be off to a good start.  

You know which turning tools you prefer from experience I'm sure...


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Oct 18, 2015)

welcome back John, I was wondering what happened to you.Good luck to you. Now I have a question, Where Crosby Texas located?   What part of the state?


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 18, 2015)

oneleggimp said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > You got a variable speed lather for $109.00?  Aren't their tools guaranteed for life??
> ...



Actually, it's a 90 day warranty.  You can get extended warranty protection for 1 year or 2 year terms added on, but you can't get coverage for an item after you get the warranty serviced on it.

The suggestion of a HFT lathe was for an immediate short-term tool that can be upgraded from later, but is cheaply had and can be easily accommodated in a smaller shop.




Frank Nemke sr said:


> welcome back John, I was wondering what happened to you.Good luck to you. Now I have a question, Where Crosby Texas located?   What part of the state?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey John, good to hear from you. Glad you are able to re-turn to this addiction .  Now as for showering with your socks on, I'll just take your word for that!


----------



## Kragax (Oct 18, 2015)

Im glad to hear you are able to return to something you enjoyed. I use a HF lathe for now. I figured at the price if it went to hell it was cheap enough to get another, but now I want a variable speed.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 18, 2015)

Kragax said:


> Im glad to hear you are able to return to something you enjoyed. I use a HF lathe for now. I figured at the price if it went to hell it was cheap enough to get another, but now I want a variable speed.



PSI and other places sell a variable speed lathe motor with control unit designed to fit on midi lathes ... costs about 130 dollars, I think.


----------



## oneleggimp (Oct 18, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> Kragax said:
> 
> 
> > Im glad to hear you are able to return to something you enjoyed. I use a HF lathe for now. I figured at the price if it went to hell it was cheap enough to get another, but now I want a variable speed.
> ...



The HF Lathe I have  (8" X 12" Midi Wood Lathe) is Variable Speed.  $124.99 and  a 20% discount coupon would be $24.99 off  so the lathe would be $100.00 plus tax and etended warranty if you elect to buy it.  Pretty good bargain.

Benchtop Wood Lathe - 8" x 12"


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 18, 2015)

oneleggimp said:


> Skie_M said:
> 
> 
> > Kragax said:
> ...



Yeah, that's the exact same mini wood lathe I have.

Midi refers to a lathe that's midway between a mini and a full sized lathe, which is what he has ... 10" x 28", if I recall correctlly, and it can come with or without a stand, for an additional cost ... the unit looks nice and sturdy, but doesn't come with a variable speed motor and controls.  You have to change the belt position to change the speeds.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 18, 2015)

Frank Nemke sr said:


> welcome back John, I was wondering what happened to you.Good luck to you. Now I have a question, Where Crosby Texas located?   What part of the state?



Hi Frank:
We are just North East of Houston. We live close to the Gulf. We are in the lower Eastern part of the State, close to Houston. 
Thanks for asking and good to hear from you. I hope all is well.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 18, 2015)

I was very surprised to hear from so many of you. I did not realize that I had made friends. I don't know what to say. 
I am going back into the pen making business. There were many customers who were wondering where I had gone. Some asked about Mary'd health. It has been a long trip but we have her in good to great condition. She inspires me with her ideas and the web design. 
The eye issue is what it is. The left eye has a scar on the retina that is permanent and right eye has cataracts BUT with new lens and a magnifying glass we can again finish the detail to the pens that was expected. I have tested this and it will work. 
There have been offers from pen turners to ehp replace equipment, as I was reading your messages to Mary she wanted my to inform you that she will trade her art work for pen turning equipment. 

Baywoodgallery.com

Thank you all, this has softened my heart.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 18, 2015)

Guys a number of years ago at the Bayou Art Festival in Downtown Houston I saw Mary's art. Top notch all the way.  John, good to hear from you again.
Roy


----------



## RedBeard (Oct 18, 2015)

I too have the VS lathe from HFT and I was really skeptical about it. HFT is good for somethings but power tools usually aren't on the list when I go. But then I started doing more research. That very same lathe that I paid about $100 for is the exact same one sold by other places like Rockler and a few other places with a different paint job and some re-badging. All the specs are the same and the castings on mine actually look better than some of the other brands I've seen.


----------



## robutacion (Oct 18, 2015)

Jgrden said:


> I sold my pen business because of macular degeneration. The detail was starting to fade. Now I find this was a mistake. Injections have stabilized the eye so that there is a scar that I can work around and the other eye is good. Working with leather as an alternative is about exciting as taking a shower with your socks on.
> Now I am going to rebuild my pen making business. I am selling my 1985 Bronco to pay for the new equipment.
> My purpose for writing is to let you know I am going to hunt for bargains on a variable speed lathe, band saw, squaring bits, chisels, glue, mandrel, Jacobs jaw and what ever else I have forgotten.
> If you find buys that I should know about, please let me know.
> Oh, and a table top sander disk/belt.



I too wondered where you went...!

Is sad that, you felt the need to sell your pen making equipment because you though your eyes weren't capable to see enough detail and while this all very sad and unfortunate, you only have to be thankful that, you manage to improved your eyes condition significantly to make you consider buying all the gear again so, in some way, is good that you have a need to get back into pen turning and "see" your life, with better/improved eyes, something you have said, you didn't thought possible so, congrats on your return...!

Did you sell all your pen blanks, do you need some...??

Let me know, please...!

Cheers
George


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 18, 2015)

I've got an old Craftsman disk & belt sander (24"? belt, 10" disk)

it's nowhere near perfect, but it is usable. 

$25 and it's yours.


----------



## jaeger (Oct 19, 2015)

It's GREAT to see you are back.
You've been down this road when you started making pens. Don't settle for less on the lathe.
Get at least MT 2 and VS.
Start there.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 19, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> I've got an old Craftsman disk & belt sander (24"? belt, 10" disk)
> 
> it's nowhere near perfect, but it is usable.
> 
> $25 and it's yours.



Holy Smokes, where are you?


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 19, 2015)

jaeger said:


> It's GREAT to see you are back.
> You've been down this road when you started making pens. Don't settle for less on the lathe.
> Get at least MT 2 and VS.
> Start there.
> ...



I a hooked on the variable speed. MT 2? means mandrel taper #2?


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 19, 2015)

robutacion said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > I sold my pen business because of macular degeneration. The detail was starting to fade. Now I find this was a mistake. Injections have stabilized the eye so that there is a scar that I can work around and the other eye is good. Working with leather as an alternative is about exciting as taking a shower with your socks on.
> ...



I gave all my blanks away with exception to 10 - 6" U.S. California deck wood blanks. Anything will be appreciated. 
Your message is inspiring to us. Thank you.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 19, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Guys a number of years ago at the Bayou Art Festival in Downtown Houston I saw Mary's art. Top notch all the way.  John, good to hear from you again.
> Roy



We remember, thank you for the kind words from an expert such as you. Mary also says thank you


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 19, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> I've got an old Craftsman disk & belt sander (24"? belt, 10" disk)
> 
> it's nowhere near perfect, but it is usable.
> 
> $25 and it's yours.



Holy Smokes, where are you??  PM sent to you.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 19, 2015)

Paul in OKC said:


> Hey John, good to hear from you. Glad you are able to re-turn to this addiction .  Now as for showering with your socks on, I'll just take your word for that!



You rememberd some of my dialog. I hope it was not aimed at you.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 19, 2015)

Jgrden said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > I've got an old Craftsman disk & belt sander (24"? belt, 10" disk)
> ...


 
I'm in west Houston - opposite end of the world from you. If we can work out an agreeable time, I can possible meet you part way. 

Do you have a truck? It's not a benchtop model, it's got a floor stand. You might be able to take it off the stand and mount it to a bench though.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 19, 2015)

Mark James still has a TON of wood blanks to be had here merely for the cost of postage.

You get a small flat rate box for $5.95 that contains roughly 20 blanks.

They aren't the most spectacular, but they'll do for getting your "eye for detail" back in the groove! 


And if you ask nicely and say please, he might toss in some of that fabulous spalted walnut!


----------



## robutacion (Oct 19, 2015)

> I too wondered where you went...!
> 
> 
> Is sad that, you felt the need to sell your pen making equipment because you though your eyes weren't capable to see enough detail and while this all very sad and unfortunate, you only have to be thankful that, you manage to improved your eyes condition significantly to make you consider buying all the gear again so, in some way, is good that you have a need to get back into pen turning and "see" your life, with better/improved eyes, something you have said, you didn't thought possible so, congrats on your return...!
> ...





> I gave all my blanks away with exception to 10 - 6" U.S. California deck wood blanks. Anything will be appreciated.
> Your message is inspiring to us. Thank you.



Could you please send me a PM with your postal details...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 21, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > The Penguin said:
> ...


I need to work on this. We have a Chevrolet Spark which barely holds our groceries. I have a 1985 Bronco that is being restored and is running well but do not know if I trust it for that distance. My son, however, has a Tundra and lives in Friendswood. I might see if he will let me borrow it. I am sure he will we just need to set a date. I am appreciative of this offer and will stay in touch but we should try and narrow down a date or two or three. 
John


----------



## dbledsoe (Oct 21, 2015)

John, you mentioned a mandrel. I have one in a drawer I might have used once. You are welcome to it if you will PM your address.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 21, 2015)

Jgrden said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > Jgrden said:
> ...


if you're not in a rush (sound like not) - let's wait till November. I'll get it loaded up and deliver. 

might even see if I can find some blanks to throw in as well.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 21, 2015)

What kind of pens do you like to turn....PM your mailing address and I'll send you some wood blanks that I'm getting rid of.  Some marked as to what they are and some aren't mostly they're pretty nice blanks.  If you like turning the right kind of pens, I might have a couple of kits lying around....


----------



## plano_harry (Oct 21, 2015)

Welcome back John!  Nobody does wine cork pens as well as you.  Not seeing anything worth having on Craigslist in Dallas or Houston.


----------



## Jgrden (Oct 22, 2015)

robutacion said:


> > I too wondered where you went...!
> >
> >
> > Is sad that, you felt the need to sell your pen making equipment because you though your eyes weren't capable to see enough detail and while this all very sad and unfortunate, you only have to be thankful that, you manage to improved your eyes condition significantly to make you consider buying all the gear again so, in some way, is good that you have a need to get back into pen turning and "see" your life, with better/improved eyes, something you have said, you didn't thought possible so, congrats on your return...!
> ...



PM sent your way with a Huge thank you.


----------

